# Custom manufacturing process: Step by step



## adnankhan (Aug 25, 2016)

1.	Figure out and send the details about your requirements including designs/artworks of the apparel, fabric composition, measurement chart and sizes, colors and packing details to the manufacturer. 

2.	They will get back to you with a price quote. 

3.	Once price is agreed, they will develop a pattern & fit sample and ship it to you. 

4.	If you approve the quality, you and the manufacturer agree on a payment and shipping method. A contract is made between the 2 parties. 

5.	Productions starts ; Marker making, fabric spreading, cutting, bundling and sewing takes place. 

6.	Initial garment inspection. 

7.	If the products pass inspection, ironing and garment packaging.

8.	Final inspection. (You can also hire 3rd party quality inspectors to do this) 

9.	Shipment and due payment is made.


----------



## shreyasin799 (Oct 7, 2016)

Good post,Informative


----------



## linneasandel (Jul 16, 2019)

You come up with one of the best information and I really like it. Keep sharing like this post because I got so much information through your post.


----------

